# Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (56k BeWaRe)



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Alright I wanna see some of these fast Cars (Volkswagen preferibly! ) So *LETS GET IT STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Ill start out with one of my favorits. My buddies Turbo FestivA






























Get this video and more at [URL="h...ndividual&videoid=1101807009&n=2"]MySpace.com[/URL]






























_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 2:50 PM 9-13-2006_


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 3:04 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## Icevw (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

Here's mine. MK2 Golf 1800 16V turbo
This is a video of my best run so far, 12.282 @ 116 mph, 1.94 60ft
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...7.avi right klick, save as.... 15 Mb
My car is curently the quickest FWD and fastest 4cyl in Iceland. (go Magni)
Reg. Gunnar


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Icevw)*

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

seach for "vr6 turbo" at youtube.com or streetfire. Places like that have a decent amount.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_seach for "vr6 turbo" at youtube.com or streetfire. Places like that have a decent amount.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

NO ONE HAS ANY COOL VIDEOS OF THEIR CARS????


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

sig


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfeenie* »_sig
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Not the greatest... 
http://media.putfile.com/Flametrick-Dub


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_Not the greatest... 
http://media.putfile.com/Flametrick-Dub
















*KILLER MUSIC!!!!!







*


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

ill bite..
me vs a mr2. my pass 13.3 @118 on street tires.
http://media.putfile.com/85-gti-vs-MR2


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (euro_racer16v)*

http://sites.vwsport.com/lugnuts/[email protected]


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

kevin your car's slow


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_kevin your car's slow

x 2















holly effin ess!! that thing is a monster!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_http://sites.vwsport.com/lugnuts/[email protected]


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

http://www.tylaska.net/vid/1081.wmv 

man, I miss that car...


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

old movie of my mk2. made 374whp on 13psi
http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...4.avi


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

http://www.importsociety.mydra...5/0#0
Click on the 1st link on that page


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
x 2















holly effin ess!! that thing is a monster!!















I dont have the software!!! to see the video just hear it


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_http://www.importsociety.mydra...5/0#0
Click on the 1st link on that page


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Did you get to see the vid? That car ran a 10.40 two weekends ago in montreal.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

Which one?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

My friend's RS2 - bad to the bone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbGUbqMmyE


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...d.mpg
Me making 230whp and a small interview.


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_My friend's RS2 - bad to the bone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbGUbqMmyE

uhhhh wow


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_http://www.tylaska.net/vid/1081.wmv 

man, I miss that car...
]
what happened to it?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_]
what happened to it?









Motor let go a week after that pass, car sat for about a year, and now has a buddies built VR in it. My shell, his motor. DOn't get me wrong, the thing kicks ass as it sits, but I miss the 4 cylinder street terror it used to be.
It's cool though... putting another one together real soon.
Still miss it, though.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Not mine but, pretty badass local supra from the local street race forum... 
Dyno video 1199.xx whp / 41psi. 
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...h.wmv
9.35 pass
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...6.wmv
9.41 pass
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...6.wmv
BTW I was out there the night he made those passes and the track was definantly sketchy as all hell... Looked like he scared himself pretty good the first run sideways well after half track.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Not mine but, pretty badass local supra from the local street race forum... 
Dyno video 1199.xx whp / 41psi. 
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...h.wmv
9.35 pass
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...6.wmv
9.41 pass
http://homepage.mac.com/rdwoon...6.wmv
BTW I was out there the night he made those passes and the track was definantly sketchy as all hell... Looked like he scared himself pretty good the first run sideways well after half track.








 
Yeah I saw that run the last midnights!















As he was 3/4 down the track and STILL breaks loose and almost loses it side ways! (NOT IF I WAS DRIVING!!!







)








Sounds like sex too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

http://video.google.ca/videopl...turbo
http://video.google.ca/videopl...turbo


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*



mocas said:


> http://video.google.ca/videopl...turbo
> QUOTE]That Jetta is SIIIIIIICK!!!!!!!


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_My friend's RS2 - bad to the bone.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmbGUbqMmyE

that thing is nuckin futs!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_
that thing is nuckin futs!









X2


----------



## Ced-G60 (Dec 2, 2005)

First start of my 8v Turbo (G60 bloc)
Straight from turbo, no exhaust
click here


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_
http://video.google.ca/videopl...turbo


ha, that's mearns rd in ivyland PA. i know it well.


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

http://vids.myspace.com/index....57581
[email protected]/mustang dyno


_Modified by under boost at 7:36 AM 9-24-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Ced-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ced-G60* »_First start of my 8v Turbo (G60 bloc)
Straight from turbo, no exhaust
click here 
 Why is your front mount tilted visciously?????


----------



## DCor (Sep 20, 2000)

*videos*

This is a car my bro and I have been messing with for a couple of years. For '05 we had a stacked 2.0 ABA with td04 turbo and juice. We built a decent ABA 16v with a t3/t4 no juice. We recently got a bigger spring for the wastegate but pushed our 550cc injectors to 104% duty cycle. We run on 205/60-13 M&H d.o.t.'s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWlPcskUGI recent loss to the local fast rx-7 but our best run yet.
http://media.putfile.com/100_1500-74 beating a pal with a well done evo.
Sorry, forgot about streetfire links here.
dave.....


_Modified by Dave Corbitt at 7:07 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Heres my W.E, just after i put my turbo back on








http://media.putfile.com/Dubbin


----------



## Ced-G60 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_ Why is your front mount tilted visciously?????









Because the battery need to be change its too big and the front mount IC doesnt fit








Its now fixed


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Ced-G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ced-G60* »_
Because the battery need to be change its too big and the front mount IC doesnt fit








Its now fixed
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_Heres my W.E, just after i put my turbo back on








http://media.putfile.com/Dubbin



















































*I LOVE HOME MADE MOVIES!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

My old mk1 16v g60, with 290 hp and 6 speed dog box.
http://videos.**************/p...98270
_Modified by rokka at 11:14 AM 9-22-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 11:14 AM 9-22-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 11:15 AM 9-22-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 11:15 AM 9-22-2006_

_Modified by rokka at 11:17 AM 9-22-2006_


_Modified by rokka at 11:32 AM 9-22-2006_


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (rokka)*

sig


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_sig
all go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gots to love the music


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_sig
 AMAZING!!!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

tried to put it up but somethins wrong
the one in the sig is awesome though


_Modified by bdcoombs at 4:43 PM 9-23-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: videos (Dave Corbitt)*

Damn like that ABA 16VT sweet i think im gonna do one once the vrt is done.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: videos (mocas)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_sig

sweet


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_sig

Ummm, may I ask what motor mounts are you using? Cuz on 20psi it looks like youre using bungie cords!








I say you might wanna get some "*solid mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
Absoloutely mind blowing car tho!!!!

















_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 3:07 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Ummm, may I ask what motor mounts are you using? Cuz on 20psi it looks like youre using bungie cords!








I say you might wanna get some "*solid mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *
Absoloutely mind blowing car tho!!!!
















_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 3:07 PM 10-2-2006_

The car is currently got bf stage 2 tranny and front mount, with a turn 2 rear mount. car is getting new paint as we speak. block is getting tanked and powdercoated couple of weeks. gonna look nice. new wheels and i will be set.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_Not the greatest... 
http://media.putfile.com/Flametrick-Dub









that's a cool vid


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautBoy* »_
The car is currently got bf stage 2 tranny and front mount, with a turn 2 rear mount. car is getting new paint as we speak. block is getting tanked and powdercoated couple of weeks. gonna look nice. new wheels and i will be set. 
 I dont know what those mounts are.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Check the link in my sig........ they're all kinda old though.....
Warning:: the music on the black and white vid of the turbo corrado is mad loud. I mean MAD loud.......

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 10:37 PM 10-3-2006_


_Modified by VortechVeedub at 10:42 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_Check the link in my sig........ they're all kinda old though.....
Warning:: the music on the black and white vid of the turbo corrado is mad loud. I mean MAD loud.......

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 10:37 PM 10-3-2006_

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 10:42 PM 10-3-2006_
 Link doesnt work!


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

try this
http://youtube.com/results?sea...eedub
or this http://youtube.com/profile?user=vortechveedub


_Modified by VortechVeedub at 2:14 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_try this
http://youtube.com/results?sea...eedub
or this http://youtube.com/profile?user=vortechveedub

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 2:14 PM 10-5-2006_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

*LETS SPICE UP THIS THREAD A BIT!







*
Pretty sick RX7! Runns a 8.07 et!!!!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd-4mgqKmHA


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 1:20 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*




























































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM5wVKYZVDM


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

1300hp Skyline! 346 kph! =214mph!!!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npIlq3TBmcQ

And a top secret Skyline. 205 MPH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6PkOsSzCUs


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 1:37 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

supercharged fast 240z
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGS0rl5c30c


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Wicked supra and a hornet and two hayabusas!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxNUNXNzDac


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

omg... that Supra is re-god-damn-diculous.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_omg... that Supra is re-god-damn-diculous.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Dalhback Racing RS1 4WD 
Video from inside of car showing the excess of horsepower from the turbo 5 cylinder Audi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPxmycLj7V8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eoqUpzw5Ts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w727oBrxEEQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjtAyJ_Wq1g
Almost RUINS THE CAR ON THIS ONE!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJQFHkIxts
My favorite Vw of all time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 2:52 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (blankster83)*

i bet the turbo in that supra is as big if not bigger then my head...that car is awesome


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_1300hp Skyline! 346 kph! =214mph!!!!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npIlq3TBmcQ

And a top secret Skyline. 205 MPH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6PkOsSzCUs

_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 1:37 PM 10-5-2006_
 the 2nd skyline vid was insanely fast when past but only a 9.6 in the quater?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (sivart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sivart* »_ the 2nd skyline vid was insanely fast when past but only a 9.6 in the quater?
Thats what I was wondering too. And doont forget it had 1200hp!! With a 9.6?







Thats why German cars are better!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_



























































































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM5wVKYZVDM


























































I still think this is a SiCk Video!!! Crazy ****ers!!!!


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*









- http://www.dragsterbrasil.com/...i.wmv


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*

THIS IS A BURNOUT! + Its a Turbo Gemini!!!!!!!








http://www.burnoutsunlimited.net/video2/gemini.wmv


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Why?!


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Dood, straight up you suck kid. Stop bashing people here. I just read you used hose clamps on your brake lines, I hope you engine blows, so you dont kill any other drivers on the road. You are on your way to 3000 post of pure bull crap. Your screen name is based off of a project, you are watching vid's of cars that run, and bashing them. Get some experience under that belt, before bashing folks here. Here, have a glass of milk.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_

Dood, straight up you suck kid. Stop bashing people here. I just read you used hose clamps on your brake lines, I hope you engine blows, so you dont kill any other drivers on the road. You are on your way to 3000 post of pure bull crap. Your screen name is based off of a project, you are watching vid's of cars that run, and bashing them. Get some experience under that belt, before bashing folks here. Here, have a glass of milk.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_
Why?!








haha! Im just giving ya **** man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_

Dood, straight up you suck kid. Stop bashing people here. I just read you used hose clamps on your brake lines, I hope you engine blows, so you dont kill any other drivers on the road. You are on your way to 3000 post of pure bull crap. Your screen name is based off of a project, you are watching vid's of cars that run, and bashing them. Get some experience under that belt, before bashing folks here. Here, have a glass of milk.
























Whats wrong with watching other peoples cars that are "running"?
I would want to see them if my car ran or not.










_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 5:52 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

http://www.nelsonracingengines...H.wmv
^^^ HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!#@! ^^^^^


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://videos.**************/v...c.htm
enter "streetfire dot net" instead of the **********



_Modified by MINT GTI at 9:01 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

i was wondering who that was when i saw the video... is that your car Mint? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pipanski (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v61hbbtG5p8
This is not my car but I was driving!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_ http://videos.**************/v...c.htm
enter "streetfire dot net" instead of the **********

_Modified by MINT GTI at 9:01 PM 10-11-2006_
 Doesnt work.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

check signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and a crappy run, yeah I sux at drag racing








http://video.yahoo.com/video/p...yvmtf


_Modified by PADILLA at 3:34 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_http://www.nelsonracingengines...H.wmv
^^^ HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!#@! ^^^^^























Only set to 1000hp for around streets and in 3rd gear doing 20mph lights the tires!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 2:08 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (PADILLA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_check signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

saw your car in ET awhile back......nice job


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

yup.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

here's a VERY Sh1ty pass...
watch the car fall on its face out the hole..








and the poping is the revlimter.
http://s103.photobucket.com/al...I.flv


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

i now consider this a slow pass...
http://fukenricen.vidiac.com/v...c.htm


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*

Vids of my old VRT rabbit...
*Video 1*
_-The first test run of the VR6 rabbit while still in NA form._
*Video 2*
_-Final video showing completed car with turbo._


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (patatron)*

My old 16v g60 with 6 speed dog box and launch control/ traction control.
search for: 
golf one 16g 300hp at streetfire.










_Modified by rokka at 9:49 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_Vids of my old VRT rabbit...
*Video 1*
_-The first test run of the VR6 rabbit while still in NA form._
*Video 2*
_-Final video showing completed car with turbo._

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever run at the track?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your video of your car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever run at the track?

Not really, It was my daily driver, and I am not really into racing. The only time I ran the 1/4mi I let the tank get a lot lower than usual to save weight, and it turns out that the MKIII gauge cluster's fuel level gauge (MKIII dash swap) Reads at the top of the red when it is actually empty, so the car was sputtering between shifts. It ran a 13.6 like this. I would have gotten gas and retried, but i didnt realize that being out of gas was the cause till we tried to leave the event, and the car died on the way out. I figure it would have done a mid to low 12 if I had gas. The car is in Eurotuner this month...(the pics are big, so I will leave them as links)
http://i10.tinypic.com/2yo1s8l.jpg
http://i9.tinypic.com/43xbno2.jpg
http://i9.tinypic.com/49954pl.jpg
http://i9.tinypic.com/2hf02u1.jpg


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

Videos of the new toy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY

Video of the old toy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

iluvfastcarz said:


> Videos of the new toy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY
> 
> Video of the old toy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY


same video on both links

wheres the new toy


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

iluvfastcarz said:


> Videos of the new toy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY
> 
> Video of the old toy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS885tlc0FY


What were your 60ft's?


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

Best 60ft in the Fox was achieved at half throttle on 10 PSI 2.2  
Here are the new toy videos
http://www.youtube.com/gsxr1000guy1


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

hmm ill join http://youtu.be/F9_8WPtoG_0?t=28s 

R.I.P. Cabby


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

this is a old thread but why not:laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RZiqA2FpUA

you can skip the first minute


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/user/MiamiVR6T


----------

